# Systemic racism



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

There is no such thing. I went to the African Fest yesterday, had some great Ethiopian food and met several other photographers. Everyone was having a great time, great music, great dancing and just a chill fun day. The racist ones are in the government, not on the streets for the most part.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Our government has turned into a crime syndicate that creates problems where none existed and then invents legislation and laws to combat the non-existent problem.

Of course when all that happens, it is necessary to rile up as many people as you can and then present it on the "news" 24/7/365.

In the meantime, lots of people make lots of money on the "problem" and more laws are passed to take away our freedoms.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I like to refer to today's issues as "manufactured crises". When it's a slow news day the powers that be create some crisis relating to race relations to keep the population divided and their virtue signaling pot boiling. The funny thing is that its impossible in to be a victim of racism in Canada if you are Caucasian. According to the newly woke and constantly broke, only whites can be racists. 

Godspeed.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*There is no such thing.*

_Well. you're close. I do see a lot of systemic fighting, slicing and showing. In fact, take any mug shot of a boy from the 'hood and his face is usually covered with 'white scars.' So in reality, 'whites' can be racist.

I'm sort of a racist. I'm not really fond of southern European interlopers who still and only rattle off my Sicilian dialect and smell like nine varieties of garlic. 

Yikes, it's 12 days on the boat out of "The Boot." Try bathing, guys, it's the latest fad out of the eastern seaboard..._


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Our government has turned into a crime syndicate that creates problems where none existed and then invents legislation and laws to combat the non-existent problem.
> 
> Of course when all that happens, it is necessary to rile up as many people as you can and then present it on the "news" 24/7/365.
> 
> ...


Every social and economic problem we have in this country is caused by this.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA, while I agree with you I also have to make a nod to people we don't necessarily agree with. The "problem" you mention might be the lead-in example of someone who finds error with our beliefs.

When I first discovered forums I went after some examples hammer and tong. But over time I realized that most of the posters had parallel ideas, they just used examples of similar, yet personal ideas.

While I try to politely mention examples, I'll bet that most of my posts get dumped on quite solidly. It's the nature of verbalizing examples from all over our brothers throughout the states.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The only systemic racism is seen in liberals. They're the most racist people I've ever encountered.


----------



## 15yu97poke (Jun 28, 2020)

Megamom134 said:


> There is no such thing. I went to the African Fest yesterday, had some great Ethiopian food and met several other photographers. Everyone was having a great time, great music, great dancing and just a chill fun day. The racist ones are in the government, not on the streets for the most part.
> View attachment 113865
> View attachment 113866


There is an awesome video by Eric Weinstein and Jordan Peterson where they discuss this topic. 



I think its this video (Not sure and don't feel like going through the video again)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Affirmative action is systemic racism. A second example is Harvard discriminating against Asians around admission. This led to a lawsuit that Harvard lost.
All the BS pushed by the commies and media is simply BS.


----------

